# Récupérer à distance ses fichiers



## manheman (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de récupérer à distance (sur mon lieu de travail) à partir d'un macbook des fichiers qui se trouvent sur mon imac à mon domicile de façon à les récupérer sur mon macbook ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


Oui, mais c'est un problème réseau, donc ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------



## napalmatt (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Avec un truc du genre : *ici* ?
A voir avec d'autres utilisateurs qui ont fait la manip.

Par contre, il faut que tu connaisses l'adresse IP de ton domicile pour pouvoir te connecter à distance.

Sinon tu as la solution Mobile Me *Back to my Mac*, mais c'est payant.


----------



## manheman (25 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.
Mais ta réponse n'est-elle pour un réseau en local ?
Moi je voudrais pouvoir accéder à distance sur mon "ordi travail" à mes fichiers localisés  depuis mon "ordi maison".


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2010)

Préférence système/Partage de fichiers, dans Options, choisis "FTP"


----------



## fanougym (25 Janvier 2010)

Tout dépend de la taille des fichiers que tu veux partager.

En-dessous de 2 Go, Dropbox est une bonne solution.


----------

